# Tracking info not updating???



## lalalala (Mar 8, 2009)

i knwo that this is sumwhat related to cubing and im sorry if i put this in the wrong section.now on to the real thing

Well i just ordered form cube4you 1 week ago and i check the tracking number on canadapost and it says "International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada" and its been that since march 4 which is a really long time becuase usually it gets to canada in a day 2 at most.could it be that there not updating it or is it just shipping is slow becuase i ordered 11 cubes. hope you guys can help =)


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

4 days?

Nah I think you just have to be patient, but you try posting on the cube4you forums if you feel the need to.


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 8, 2009)

The tracking numbers don't work outside of China once it's left.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 8, 2009)

well i used ems shipping and i traked it on canadapost and it worked.and with ems shipping thats not normal for it to not be in canada after 4 days


----------



## shicklegroober (Mar 10, 2009)

I ordered a DIY on the 4th also and my tracking number still won't give me any tracking info.. I don't even know if my order has shipped. It could be the system, but EMS being down for 4 days doesn't seem very likely.


----------

